# 2005 24' El Pescador Classic



## Duck Killer (Aug 30, 2021)

2005 24' El Pescador, 2005 Yamaha 150 OX66-TRP with only 475 Hours, Power Pole, Lowrance GPS/Fish Finder, Bluetooth Stereo, Canvas USA Collapsible Top, 2017 Coastline Aluminum Trailer. 
Boat has never been stored outdoors. Comes with everything you see in the photos. If you are looking for an El Pescador, you will not find a better/cleaner boat than this one, so don't try to low-ball me. Appointment only. I have all titles. 
Serious buyer can do test drive on Canyon Lake. 210-669-8587.


----------



## Duck Killer (Aug 30, 2021)

Asking price is $35,000


----------



## Duck Killer (Aug 30, 2021)

Sale Pending 10-1-21


----------



## Duck Killer (Aug 30, 2021)

Duck Killer said:


> Sale Pending 10-1-21


----------



## Duck Killer (Aug 30, 2021)

Sold


----------

